# 101 Uses for a Rubik's Cube



## Tim Major (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol. I like videos to do with cubes, but like this.


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 18, 2009)

cool, I like the way the video is made...


----------



## Edward (Oct 19, 2009)

too bad he only listed like 53


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

I've seen this before soooo many times.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> too bad he only listed like 53



I got 56....

EDIT: Dang I just double posted.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone else know any cube related videos, that are related kind of like this? I'd love to watch them.


----------

